# Changer la dalle LCD d'un Macbook Pro 17"



## tibosau (21 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum et me permet d'ouvrir un sujet ("déjà..."), aprés une rapide recherche je n'ai pas trouvé le sujet qui me fait venir ici :
L'écran de mon Macbook Pro 17" vient de rendre l'ame... (il est fracassé en fait ). Je suis bien dégouté, mais passons !:rose: 

Je souhaite donc changer l'écran, j'ai donc une petite question :

- A part sur ifixit.com, je n'ai trouvé aucun tuto pour changer un écran de Macbook Pro. Sur ce site je n'ai trouvé qu'un tuto pour changer l'écran avec tout la charnière, hors je vais acheter seulement la dalle (mat en résolution 1680*1050 je pense). Donc si vous connaissez un site susceptible de me guider dans le démontage complet de la dalle. Je viens de le faire sur un Acer d'un ami, 4 vis à retirer... Mais là sur le Macbook Pro ça me semble une autre paire de manches !

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !!!


----------



## tibosau (22 Janvier 2008)

Les posts vont à toutes vitesses, je me permet un petit up...

Merci !!


----------



## divoli (22 Janvier 2008)

A ma connaissance, tu ne peux pas changer que la dalle. Tu es obligé de changer l'écran dans son intégralité, charnière incluse...


----------



## tibosau (22 Janvier 2008)

Pourtant les revendeurs sur eBay par exemple ne montrent que la dalle, j'imagines que la charnière n'est pas incluse ?

Il doit s'agir d'un collage sur le contour et des vis cachées en dessous... Mais avant toute manipulation je voudrai être sûr.

Merci !!


----------



## divoli (22 Janvier 2008)

Je n'en sais rien.

Je te renvoie sur ce site, plus spécialisé (il a des forums où tu as peut-être plus de chances d'obtenir des réponses).

http://www.powerbook-fr.com/


----------



## tibosau (22 Janvier 2008)

Ca marche,

Merci en tout cas !


----------



## Zongozongo (20 Août 2008)

Salut à tous !

Message à l'attention de Tibosau, est ce que tu as réussi à changer la dalle de ton Macbook pro ?
J'ai le même souci que toi, et je souhaiterais que tu me dises comment tu as fait.

A bientôt !

Zongozongo


----------



## keyser-soze (21 Août 2008)

bonjour a tous tout d'abors bon courage pour votre manipulation 
et pi si vous faite le changement vous meme faite des photo pour un tuto sa serai cool
 perso je pense que sa va etre chaud bouillant surtout o niveau de la web cam

je pense qu'il fo devisé les deux vis du bas et le reste doit etre clipsé

bonne chance


----------



## tibosau (22 Août 2008)

Salut !

L'opération est réussie 

Aucune difficulté majeur, il faut juste être patient (environ 3heures dans le bloc...) et consciencieux.

Je suis actuellement en déplacement et rentre mi septembre, j'ai un fichier .pdf qui indique un peu mieux que sur ifixit.com mais il faut utiliser les 2 en //
J'essaie de retrouver ce fichier sur mo PC de dépannage resté chez moi quand je rentre.

Si vous voulez vous lancez là dedans sans ce dossier complémentaire c'est possible. Il faut juste bien faire attention lors du décrochage de la charnière. Sur certaines versions, le plastique est ou non, à détacher avec la face avec la pomme. C'est au touché (je crois que les 1ère version le plastique vient avec, après le plastique reste sur la charnière interne.

J'ai fait des photos de toutes les opérations délicates, malheursement je n'ai pas pris le temps de faire un tuto, shame on me.
Je peux tenter de le faire en rentrant en France.

Pour le matos, trouver un torx 6 c'est pas évident, mais à Carrefour dans les produits (1), on trouve un kit "jetable" à moins de 2euros. J'ai fait quand même toutes les quincailleries et grandes surfaces de bricolages pour trouver... Prévoir à la limite d'en acheter 2, parce que c'est vraiment jetable...

N'hésitez pas à poser vos questions !!

Bye


----------



## xao85 (22 Août 2008)

Félicitations parceque ça n' pas du être facile!


----------



## tibosau (22 Août 2008)

Je te remercie  !! 

Mais en toute honnêteté, ce n'est pas dur, il faut être, je me répète, consciencieux, c'est tout !

Il ne s'agit que de déclipser, dévisser, déconnecter, et décoller quelques petits trucs !


----------



## webmaster5978 (25 Août 2008)

Bonjours à tous,

J'ai une question un peu particulière :
Je souhaiterai changer la dalle de mon macbook pro (core duo/2,16GHz). Est il possible d'installer une dalle à led et non à rétroéclairage ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!!


----------



## tibosau (27 Août 2008)

Bon j'ai retrouvé sur mon DD externe le pdf que je mentionne au dessus :

http://rapidshare.com/files/140600875/17-inch-powerbook-manual.pdf.html

ATTENTION : Avec un MBP la différence avec le PB est au niveau du plastique qui entoure la charnière de l'écran, celle du MBP ne se détache pas du couvercle &#63743;, tandis que celui du PB (comme sur les photos) se détache du couvercle &#63743;


----------



## aslongasithelps (10 Février 2010)

C'est en anglais mais très détaillé.

http://www.screentekinc.com/lcd-removal-instructions_en,macbookpro.shtml


----------



## Christine89 (9 Décembre 2010)

tibosau a dit:


> Bon j'ai retrouvé sur mon DD externe le pdf que je mentionne au dessus :
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/140600875/17-inch-powerbook-manual.pdf.html
> 
> ...


----------



## cherryblue (9 Décembre 2010)

quel est le problème ? le lien indiqué fonctionne parfaitement !

de plus il ne te concerne pas puisqu'il concerne les macbook pro unibody de la génération précédente (<2008)


----------



## Christine89 (9 Décembre 2010)

Est-ce que le sujet a déjà été traité ? Je n'en trouve pas d'autres...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h03 ----------

J'ai un fournisseur de dalle qui me demande de démonter pour donner les références exactes de celle-ci et j'ai besoin de savoir comment je dois procéder.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h06 ----------

La dalle est cassée et le fournisseur me demande de la démonter pour lui fournir les références exactes situées au dos. J'ai donc besoin d'avoir la procédure à la fois pour démonter, mais aussi pour changer la dalle. Je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre message traitant du sujet. Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h11 ----------

J'ai trouvé un fournisseur qui me demande les références exactes situées au dos de la dalle. Il faut donc que je démonte mon écran, chose que je ne sais pas faire. Par la même, il me faudra aussi la marche à suivre pour la changer. Apparemment, je n'ai pas trouvé de message autre correspondant à ma recherche. Quelqu'un peut il m'aider ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h17 ----------

... Et bien.... mon apprentissage sur le forum reste à revoir.... Merci de prendre en compte le dernier des messages.... toutes mes excuses !


----------



## ethiojon (10 Juin 2011)

Bonjour.

J'ai acheté un MacBook Pro (17 pouces unibody) l'année dernière à Hong-Kong. (produit reconditionné) Je me suis rendu compte bien après que la charnière de l'écran n'était pas bien fixée sur le coté gauche (je peux bouger l'écran d'avant en arrière). encore plus tard je me suis rendu compte que la dalle de verre de protection était décollé sur ce même coté. de nombreuses poussières étaient entrées. J'ai glissé un pinceau sous la dalle pour les enlever et recollé la dalle avec du scotch. 
Je ne suis pas gêné pour travailler mais j'aimerais quand même avoir un mac nickel !!  Alors, voilà ma question :
J'arrive en fin de première année de garantie (habitant à Addis Abeba où il n'y a pas centre apple aggrée je n'ai pas pu le faire réparer jusqu'à présent) et je compte donc souscrire l'Apple Care (je pense la faire acheter par un ami à Hong-Kong également -100 euros moins chère-) pour pouvoir le faire réparer lors de mes vacances en France en aout prochain. J'aimerai seulement être sûr qu'Apple couvre ce genre de problème, j'ai un doute ayant lu une fois sur un forum qu'ils ne couvraient pas toujours les problème d'ordre "esthétique"

Merci d'avance pour votre retour,
Jonathan


----------



## lemarseillais23 (14 Juin 2011)

Si l on possède un mbp à évran brillant, est il possible ainsi de mettre un écran antireflet?


----------

